# Las Vegas SuperShow 2006



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Enjoy the following pictures from the camera of TonyO and YES Noe I cleaned my lens this time :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Your new 2006 Bike of the Year Pinnacle!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Best Murals. I wonder who did them :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

awesome pics Tonyo man!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Problemas by King Rec Good job this year bro. Hard work and all that $$ by the top shops paid off for your first year out


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

What camera/lense do you use?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Peep the TV in the seat


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 12 2006, 08:59 PM~6355165
> *What camera/lense do you use?
> *


I got a Minolta 4.0 MP I want to buy a better camera for next year though cuz it sucks outdoors. It can be a bright sunny day but the pics make it look like it was overcast :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 11:00 AM~6355175
> *I got a Minolta 4.0 MP  I want to buy a better camera for next year though cuz it sucks outdoors.  It can be a bright sunny day but the pics make it look like it was overcast :dunno:
> *


Its better than you think. Not that much noise in the pics either, buit your focus was off in a couple of pics, but other than that its awesome. Real, nice pics.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lots o Love Carebare bike. 3rd place Full Custom :thumbsup: Congrats!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I know y'all have been dieing for these pics of Freddy Bike.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 11:03 AM~6355199
> *Lots o Love Carebare bike.  3rd place Full Custom  :thumbsup:  Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> ...


we all need to look twice, this bike is fkn clean.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

The freddy bike makes me want to do a Jason Voorhees themed bike. :0 Im a fanatic of friday the 13th movies.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Thses pics are real good for detail, but even at that a pic aint enough, these bikes have to be seen in person to really appreciate it. I love the seat on the freddy bike, along with all its details and murals.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This bike is just total bad ass


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

12" Bike of the year. That's ok I'm gonna bust out hard next year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dragon's Revenge II very awesome bike, tons of detail and many things you've never seen before on a bike, front chain drive system, disc brakes on top of the wheels.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Now for TonyO's collection of bikes:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

TonyO, is there a FK plaque on your fantasy bike? Also, if youre ever sell this bike, let me know first please.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Tony, badass pics man.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 01:55 PM~6355135
> *Best Murals.  I wonder who did them :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder no more, Alberto Herrera did the murals on the new tank and windsheild.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

ey did you get any pics of the mild of the year, if so can you please post them up


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

20" Orig 3rd place


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 12 2006, 09:55 PM~6355558
> *TonyO, is there a FK plaque on your fantasy bike? Also, if youre ever sell this bike, let me know first please.
> *


Its a Rollerz Only plaque. I dunno I'd sell it for the right price. Its an $8K bike so make an offer I can't refuse


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 12 2006, 10:22 PM~6355721
> *Wonder no more, Alberto Herrera did the murals on the new tank and windsheild.
> *



Cool man, he has some bad ass quality :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2nd place 12" of the year. I would have thought the Engraving and accessories would win it for me but I dont have the wheels, crank, or sprocket plated so that's probably what did it :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

69 Campus Green Lil Tiger. A rare breed from what I've heard. Next year it'll be out with fresh chrome and upholstery


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

3rd place 12" of the year. Schwinn1966 will be doing the resto on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

67 violet. I've heard this was the first year Lil Tigers came out and only year they painted them this color. They probably realized "hey we make a convertable boys/girls frame but paint it purple? that's not unisex at all" :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Schwinn1966 killed me in 16" Orig. this year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2006 Trike of the Year. Jesse Prado with Pocket Change. New body mods and new paint qualify him for 2007 as well. Here's your standard to all trike builders


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 11:46 AM~6355870
> *Its a Rollerz Only plaque.  I dunno I'd sell it for the right price.  Its an $8K bike so make an offer I can't refuse
> *


ya but you bought for so much less


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 12:46 PM~6355870
> *Its a Rollerz Only plaque.   I dunno I'd sell it for the right price.  Its an $8K bike so make an offer I can't refuse
> *


 Golly, well, I wouldnt pay it that much. Does that include the display?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i dont see any new body mods to pocket change ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lady Death got me this time but he ain't gonna get me no more


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

got a better shot of lady death tony of the handle bars mainly !!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 12 2006, 11:12 PM~6356051
> *got a better shot of lady death tony of the handle bars mainly !!!!!!
> *



That's it. I know he gots a neon light inbetween the double stacked stuff on the edge of the handlebars. Don't worry I'm on it for next year hno:


----------



## MR.61 (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 12:06 PM~6356006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK TONY, I DID THE HARD LINES ON LADY DEATH, I PLATED THEM AND I ALSO DID THE FRONT DISC BRAKE WHICH I DONT SEE A PICTURE OF.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 12 2006, 01:22 PM~6356163
> *LOOK TONY, I DID THE HARD LINES ON LADY DEATH, I PLATED THEM AND I ALSO DID THE FRONT DISC BRAKE WHICH I DONT SEE A PICTURE OF.
> *


O SNAPS HOMIE GOT HIS TOUCH ON THE BIKE CONGRATS ROGER :biggrin: 
TONYO GET PICS OF THE NEONS FOR ME


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's your 2nd place Trike of the Year from Brown Impressions. Very nice. I like the wide front tank




























Best Upholstery


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 12 2006, 11:22 PM~6356163
> *LOOK TONY, I DID THE HARD LINES ON LADY DEATH, I PLATED THEM AND I ALSO DID THE FRONT DISC BRAKE WHICH I DONT SEE A PICTURE OF.
> *



Damn bro I need to recruit you for some help in what I can do to improve for next year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 12:32 PM~6356243
> *Damn bro I need to recruit you for some help in what I can do to improve for next year
> *


RECRUIT AS IN JOINING ROLLERZ, NAH HOMIE, I AING OT NOTHING AGAINST THEM BUT IM STAYING TRUE TO ARTISTICS, BUT ILL STILL HOOK YOU UP WITH THE PLATING, NO DOUBT ON THAT.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 12 2006, 01:36 PM~6356282
> *RECRUIT AS IN JOINING ROLLERZ, NAH HOMIE, I AING OT NOTHING AGAINST THEM BUT IM STAYING TRUE TO ARTISTICS, BUT ILL STILL HOOK YOU UP WITH THE PLATING, NO DOUBT ON THAT.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
JOINING ROLLERZ, NAH HOMIE, I AING OT NOTHING AGAINST THEM :0 :0 

IM STAYING TRUE TO ARTISTICS :biggrin: :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

MOS. 2nd place Bike of the Year. Congrats Hermanos of Peace. Bringing another sweepstakes win home to Arizona. Betta watch out for AZ next year cuz we comin for ya TX :guns:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

OK I HAVE A ???
HOW DO THE NEONS WORK DO THEY HOOK UP TO A BATTERY OR DO THEY HAVE AN ON/OFF SWITCH


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

New display additions


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 12 2006, 11:42 PM~6356327
> *OK I HAVE A ???
> HOW DO THE NEONS WORK DO THEY HOOK UP TO A BATTERY OR DO THEY HAVE AN ON/OFF SWITCH
> *


On MOS? They got a battery box on there I think. They probably got it hooked up there and just use the connection to have it on.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

AND WAT IF U DONT AHVE A BATTERY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Felix bike. I thought this was just too bad ass not to get details of


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

ANY PICS OF LADY DEATHS NEONS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 12 2006, 11:56 PM~6356371
> *AND WAT IF U DONT AHVE A BATTERY
> *


Hook it up to an AC plug but then you can't put it on a turntable :dunno: I would think the small 12v battery would work good like a motorcycle battery or something like that.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 12 2006, 11:57 PM~6356381
> *ANY PICS OF LADY DEATHS NEONS
> *


no, they didn't have them turned on until later in the show and I didn't get a chance to snap pics cuz of all the hootchies walkin around crowding the isles :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Recognize the wheel stands? Off of that "ShowStopper" 16" Radical that don't hae his wheels mounted on the bike


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

WELL YEA THATS KOOL...DOES THE BIKE LOOK BETTER WITH THE NEONS ON


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Not ShowStopper but the same guy did the turntable and wheel stands


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This one had some cool looking frame mods


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hope I'm not letting anyone down with these pics. Hope you guys enjoy them


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

>


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Oct 13 2006, 12:24 AM~6356580
> *>
> *



Pic didn't work


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

>


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

can any body show me how to post pictures it been a long time i post one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Oct 13 2006, 12:28 AM~6356616
> *can any body show me how to post pictures it been a long time i post one
> *



I usually use Photobucket.com they give you code for posting the pic in a web page like if you want to post it in Ebay or in a web chat you can use the


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

These guys came close, I think they had about 11 or 12 entries but they couldn't take out our 16 entries for Most Club Members. Not with TonyO having half of that :biggrin: Y'all are gonna have to bring out 20 next year to snipe that title


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Even this stingray beat my Coal Krate.  Its very nice, I guess the speedometer and display got me


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The Runabout build up :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TonyO, toyshopcustoms, *RAIDERSEQUAL*, K LoLo, BLVD_SCHWINN

I see ya down there buddy don't worry I snapped shots of your bike too, just going through my list right now


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 02:53 PM~6356786
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TonyO, toyshopcustoms, RAIDERSEQUAL, K LoLo, BLVD_SCHWINN
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *RO.LIFER*, TonyO, K LoLo, BLVD_SCHWINN

You're gonna have to tell Manny he needs to snap 500 pics per show to catch up with TonyO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm gonna have to open a second Photobucket account just for 2007's pics next year :roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

DAMN THAT IS A LOTOF PICS


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 11:54 AM~6355129
> *Your new 2006 Bike of the Year Pinnacle!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit Stingray, Gator and Ostrich all on one seat. Now that's some baller shit.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm gonna have to open a second Photobucket account just for 2007's pics next year :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 13 2006, 01:08 AM~6356860
> *Oh shit Stingray, Gator and Ostrich all on one seat. Now that's some baller shit.
> *



The black part is Elephant Damn instead of shotting the wild animals to mount on his wall he shoots them to mount pieces of skin on his bike, TRUE gangsta


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's a nalga shot  Straight up ass cheeks ah yeah boy


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

LIL PHX interviewing for LRM for Gene's Bomb of the Year.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 03:18 PM~6356964
> *LIL PHX interviewing for LRM for Gene's Bomb of the Year.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE LOOKS FADED :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 13 2006, 01:20 AM~6356979
> *:biggrin:
> 
> DAMN HOMIE LOOKS FADED :biggrin:
> *



I was snappin pics of that interview as fast as I could. I need one of those 8 shots per second cameras


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sic N Twisted's trike was lookin bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I told ya I snapped pics of the Raider's bike  

The hydro setup on this bike is total bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

203 pics I've posted for you guys. I hope y'all appreciate them, this was a lot of damn work


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 03:36 PM~6357080
> *203 pics I've posted for you guys.  I hope y'all appreciate them, this was a lot of damn work
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Professor X taking that 3rd place Sweeps win back to Arizona :worship:

I'm about to bite that blue "Rollerz Only " you got on the box Lil PHX


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> I told ya I snapped pics of the Raider's bike
> 
> The hydro setup on this bike is total bad ass :thumbsup:
> 
> Its air bro.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

And I still haven't shown you every bike, I concentrated on detail shots. I'm gonna try and post up all the other bikes if I can.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> > I told ya I snapped pics of the Raider's bike
> >
> > The hydro setup on this bike is total bad ass :thumbsup:
> >
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

More Rollerz Bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Not Rollerz but he may as well have been cuz he was at the end of our 16 bike lineup


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Twisted Image. We picked him up in RO at the Bakersfield Nationals show this year. I let him use my Wyatt's Revenge display since I didn't get to finish that bike in time. I sold it to him at the show, look how perfect his poles and corners fit right in there.

2nd place 20" Semi Custom right behind Fantasy


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Double post


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

It only took Twisted Image like an hour to setup. My theory is if it don't take you all day Friday and half the day Saturday to setup it ain't a TRUE Vegas show :roflmao:


J/K


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 02:36 PM~6357080
> *203 pics I've posted for you guys.  I hope y'all appreciate them, this was a lot of damn work
> *


MUCH APPRICIATED!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

no more today, I'm tired as hell. more to come tomorrow


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 12:03 PM~6355199
> *Lots o Love Carebare bike.  3rd place Full Custom  :thumbsup:  Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting some pics TonyO...


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 06:35 PM~6357396
> *no more today, I'm tired as hell.  more to come tomorrow
> *



Thanx for the pics!, cant wait until tomorrow's!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

yea....arts hydraulics....right there........


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 03:35 PM~6357068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx 4 postn da pics man


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

next year ill let tonyo have the honor of taken detailed pics of my bike :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 01:32 PM~6356243
> *Damn bro I need to recruit you for some help in what I can do to improve for next year
> *


 :angry: :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 12 2006, 06:11 PM~6358037
> *next year ill let tonyo have the honor of taken detailed pics of my bike :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 03:27 PM~6357037
> *Sic N Twisted's trike was lookin bad ass :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


C'MON BRO YOU CAN DO BETTER THAN THAT :biggrin: J/P


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2006, 05:37 PM~6358257
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 be nice fool :uh:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> MOS. 2nd place Bike of the Year. Congrats Hermanos of Peace. Bringing another sweepstakes win home to Arizona. Betta watch out for AZ next year cuz we comin for ya TX :guns:
> 
> bring it on


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 11:05 AM~6355220
> *I know y'all have been dieing for these pics of Freddy Bike.
> 
> 
> ...



for everyone that thinks freedy aka pedro was switching clubs check out his new sterring wheel.........legions.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> > MOS. 2nd place Bike of the Year. Congrats Hermanos of Peace. Bringing another sweepstakes win home to Arizona. * Betta watch out for AZ next year cuz we comin for ya TX* :guns:
> >
> > bring it on
> 
> ...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 11:20 AM~6355304
> *Dragon's Revenge II  very awesome bike, tons of detail and many things you've never seen before on a bike, front chain drive system, disc brakes on top of the wheels.......
> 
> 
> ...



IS THAT SUPPOSE TO BE AN R IT LOOKS LIKE A K


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

whats that on the freddie bikes seatpost?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Oct 12 2006, 08:45 PM~6359018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a motor for his spinning seat


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Alright guys here's my photobucket link to all my pics. This is for the homies having problems downloading the pics cuz of dial up internet connections or whatever:

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h244/jac...1&addtype=local


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm gonna keep posting the pics in here but for you homies that are having problems downloading them just go to my photobucket link

I'm glad to see Tombstone isn't the only western themed bike out there


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Fellow Club of the Year Majestics holdin it down :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Big Ray from the Big M did this for his daughter. Very clean lookin 16" Semi Custom


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Night Crawler had me worried. I had to go up against him with Fantasy hno: He's taken Best Plating and Best Engraving at shows too


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2006, 08:06 AM~6361427
> *Night Crawler had me worried.  I had to go up against him with Fantasy hno:  He's taken Best Plating and Best Engraving at shows too
> 
> 
> ...



Your fantasy bike has engraving??

His bike isnt a schwinn???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 13 2006, 06:11 PM~6361444
> *Your fantasy bike has engraving??
> 
> His bike isnt a schwinn???
> *


Fantasy has $1K worth of engraving. The speedometer, outside the rims, fenders, 4 double stacked mirrors.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Aquamini (spelling?) Nobility BC 20" Full custom. I'm assuming he took 2nd place? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Cash money has some bad ass parts and light up graphics too, still wonderin how he did it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Even MORE pix of Lady Death. Study Study Study......... 1 year is a long time to make a comeback :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 04:36 PM~6357080
> *203 pics I've posted for you guys.  I hope y'all appreciate them, this was a lot of damn work
> *


i do appreciate it tony, atontheback: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

After the show. TonyO's cleanup


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Jesse Prado's Pocket Change 2006 Trike of the Year


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2006, 09:05 AM~6361628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE TV'S IN THE MIRRORS VERY CREATIVE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

LIL PHX cleaning up taking 1st place Full Custom Trike and 3rd place Sweepstakes. Bringing another sweepstakes home to AZ


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 02:51 PM~6357173
> *Twisted Image.  We picked him up in RO at the Bakersfield Nationals show this year.  I let him use my Wyatt's Revenge display since I didn't get to finish that bike in time.  I sold it to him at the show, look how perfect his poles and corners fit right in there.
> 
> 2nd place 20" Semi Custom right behind Fantasy
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 09:58 AM~6355156
> *Problemas by King Rec  Good job this year bro.  Hard work and all that $$ by the top shops paid off for your first year out
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 01:48 PM~6356758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I like that skirt.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 02:18 PM~6356964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 02:51 PM~6357173
> *Twisted Image.  We picked him up in RO at the Bakersfield Nationals show this year.  I let him use my Wyatt's Revenge display since I didn't get to finish that bike in time.  I sold it to him at the show, look how perfect his poles and corners fit right in there.
> 
> 2nd place 20" Semi Custom right behind Fantasy
> ...


Wow, were finally going to get to see some RO plaques up here.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dont make fun of them type of people raul


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2006, 08:02 PM~6365353
> *wtf?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 12 2006, 07:45 PM~6359018
> *for everyone that thinks freedy aka pedro was switching clubs check out his new sterring wheel.........legions.
> *


That looks lik the one off of that green legions bike from California. I hope that guy didnt part his bike out.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2006, 08:02 AM~6361408
> *Fellow Club of the Year Majestics holdin it down :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


SCOOBY DOO BIKE ISN'T FROM MAJESTICS HES FROM PERSONAL EFFECTS (STOCKTON CALI)


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 13 2006, 08:11 AM~6361444
> *Your fantasy bike has engraving??
> 
> His bike isnt a schwinn???
> *


yea it iz :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2006, 07:07 PM~6365384
> *SCOOBY DOO BIKE ISN'T FROM MAJESTICS HES FROM PERSONAL EFFECTS (STOCKTON CALI)
> *


X2


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

x4


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats a good idea for the seat. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2006, 08:12 PM~6365422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Should have kept the other seat.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2006, 08:12 PM~6365422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SEAT CAUGHT MY EYE AS SOON AS I SEEN IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 10:20 AM~6355304
> *Dragon's Revenge II  very awesome bike, tons of detail and many things you've never seen before on a bike, front chain drive system, disc brakes on top of the wheels.......
> 
> 
> ...


I cant tell where any of those things are.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Every time I see this I think of a used car lot.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2006, 08:16 PM~6365456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


` :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2006, 09:15 PM~6365450
> *I cant tell where any of those things are.
> *


your not supposed to this is the perfect example on how not to build a bike


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 02:27 PM~6357037
> *Sic N Twisted's trike was lookin bad ass :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE PINSTRIPING!!!!! LOL


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2006, 07:07 PM~6365384
> *SCOOBY DOO BIKE ISN'T FROM MAJESTICS HES FROM PERSONAL EFFECTS (STOCKTON CALI)
> *


MAN THAT ALMOST LOOKS LIKE A BIKE I STRIPED!!!!!
OH MAN IT ITS THE BIKE I STRIPED!!!!! LOL


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2006, 11:13 PM~6365435
> *THAT SEAT CAUGHT MY EYE AS SOON AS I SEEN IT
> *


This seat was something I was working on all year. It was polished a couple of times before the final weld which made it time consuming and very expensive. I give major props to all that ever touched this seat because it cut us all numerous times while dealing with it. 

One thing that I am shocked that nobody noticed was my new chain. I guess with everything else to look at it was hard to notice it. I made a complete tribal chain. thats right, each link is a tribal design.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2006, 09:46 AM~6367161
> *This seat was something I was working on all year. It was polished a couple of times before the final weld which made it time consuming and very expensive. I give major props to all that ever touched this seat because it cut us all numerous times while dealing with it.
> 
> One thing that I am shocked that nobody noticed was my new chain. I guess with everything else to look at it was hard to notice it. I made a complete tribal chain. thats right, each link is a tribal design.
> *


post a pic of it! :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I will as soon as I take the bike out of the trailer and crate. It should be out by the end of the weekend.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2006, 09:55 AM~6367178
> *I will as soon as I take the bike out of the trailer and crate. It should be out by the end of the weekend.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 14 2006, 01:10 AM~6366787
> *I LIKE THE PINSTRIPING!!!!! LOL
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2006, 05:46 AM~6367161
> *This seat was something I was working on all year. It was polished a couple of times before the final weld which made it time consuming and very expensive. I give major props to all that ever touched this seat because it cut us all numerous times while dealing with it.
> 
> One thing that I am shocked that nobody noticed was my new chain. I guess with everything else to look at it was hard to notice it. I made a complete tribal chain. thats right, each link is a tribal design.
> *


Thats the thing about your bike. Theres so much detail that people dont notice. Until they see it in person they will always underestimate it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone+Oct 14 2006, 12:10 AM~6366787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 01:40 PM~6356317
> *MOS.  2nd place Bike of the Year.  Congrats Hermanos of Peace.  Bringing another sweepstakes win home to Arizona.  Betta watch out for AZ next year cuz we comin for ya TX :guns:
> 
> 
> ...



TonyO thanks for the great pics!!!!!
You did a great job on the detail for all the bikes you posted!!!!!!


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

YO TIGHT SHIT MAN!!!! Vegas looked like it was poppin!

Lets just say Nemesis B.C. will be doing it big for the 07 and thats all I gotta say. 




> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2006, 01:19 PM~6368310
> *TonyO thanks for the great pics!!!!!
> You did a great job on the detail for all the bikes you posted!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i got 1 question bout da bike in vegas 
1. how is dragons revenge considered a bike and it has a motor
2. how is man of steel a 2 wwheeler and it has 3 wheels
not tryna stirr anything up just wanna no


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i really do not think dragons revenge should be considered a lowrider bike


its a parade float


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 15 2006, 08:45 PM~6375057
> *i got 1 question bout da bike in vegas
> 1. how is dragons revenge considered a bike and it has a motor
> 2. how is man of steel a 2 wwheeler and it has 3 wheels
> ...


dosent man of steel actually have 4 wheels? I thought the front and rear were the same?

but still, it may have X amount of wheels, but its not a trike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2006, 04:46 PM~6367161
> *This seat was something I was working on all year. It was polished a couple of times before the final weld which made it time consuming and very expensive. I give major props to all that ever touched this seat because it cut us all numerous times while dealing with it.
> 
> One thing that I am shocked that nobody noticed was my new chain. I guess with everything else to look at it was hard to notice it. I made a complete tribal chain. thats right, each link is a tribal design.
> *


Yeah I never caught the chain either, I was too busy staring at that bad ass seat :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Oct 16 2006, 06:45 AM~6375057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is still considered a bicycle because it still has the crank and pedal chain drive system that acts as the main drive for the bike, the motor is just to assist the front wheel.

MOS has a double front tire setup, the rear is a wide rear tire kind of like what you see on the OCC Stingray but it is still a single wheel and tire. I'm assuming it is not considered a trike because those two wheels and tires share the same axel :dunno: I think they would have to be on separate axels to be considered a trike.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 15 2006, 10:52 PM~6375557
> *i really do not think dragons revenge should be considered a lowrider bike
> its a parade float
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey tony, any pics of just nice looking bikes like street, mild, or semi?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 16 2006, 06:13 PM~6377189
> *hey tony, any pics of just nice looking bikes like street, mild, or semi?
> *


Yeah I think I posted some up. If not I'll try to post some later today.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

all you posted was radicals


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey tony wat r some of the top street trikes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 16 2006, 09:16 AM~6377206
> *hey tony wat r some of the top street trikes
> *


i'm not tony, but Raiders Sequal's bike, the white uce bike, can't remember any others


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 16 2006, 06:17 PM~6377213
> *i'm not tony, but Raiders Sequal's bike, the white uce bike, can't remember any others
> *


Yeah I posted pics of those bikes earlier. Vear the Dragon is the top 16" Street custom bike, the Raider bike from Elite CC is the top 20" Street custom. Fantasy and Twisted Image (Both Rollerz bikes) are the top two 20" Semi customs. Even though they didnt show this year Lil Heartbreaker and Dragonball Z are the top two 20" Mild customs. I dunno who won mild custom class this year :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Don't be hatin  Actually there's only a few haters out there on our bikes, our cars get hated on more


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2006, 11:27 AM~6377264
> *Yeah I posted pics of those bikes earlier.  Vear the Dragon is the top 16" Street custom bike,  the Raider bike from Elite CC is the top 20" Street custom.  Fantasy and Twisted Image (Both Rollerz bikes)  are the top two 20" Semi customs.  Even though they didnt show this year Lil Heartbreaker and Dragonball Z are the top two 20" Mild customs.  I dunno who won mild custom class this year :dunno:
> *


oook 

is Vear the Dragon a trike cuz i want to no who ill b goin aganst in street trike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 16 2006, 07:39 PM~6377708
> *oook
> 
> is Vear the Dragon a trike cuz i want to no who ill b goin aganst in street trike
> *


This is Vear the Dragon. the top 16" Street custom out there today. Hasn't gone against Simple Girl gone Wild from Low Vintage yet so this one is the king of the 16" Street customs for now.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2006, 11:20 AM~6377969
> *This is Vear the Dragon.  the top 16" Street custom out there today.  Hasn't gone against Simple Girl gone Wild from Low Vintage yet so this one is the king of the 16" Street customs for now.
> 
> 
> ...


probably of all time


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

THAT BIKE LOOKS HOT
BUT I WANTED TO C WHO WILL I B GOINGIN AGENCTED IN STREET TRIKE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 16 2006, 09:29 PM~6378542
> *probably of all time
> *


Its a tough bike but anything is beatable. Some are just harder to beat than others. I don't think I'd ever do a 20" Full custom, I mean Freddy bike is just way to far out there to even try. 16" Street is a reasonable class ya know. 20" Street is very tough because of the Raiders bike. There are some categories I'd like to get a shot at next year but some I'd rather just leave alone


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

None of the top street bikes have custom fenders, i think they would look alot better with them too, it just finished them off


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 17 2006, 01:18 AM~6380287
> *None of the top street bikes have custom fenders, i think they would look alot better with them too, it just finished them off
> *


Molded fenders can make a street bike look mild custom. It won't bump them up in class either since they're accessories not body mods :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2006, 08:22 AM~6380316
> *Molded fenders can make a street bike look mild custom.  It won't bump them up in class either since they're accessories not body mods :thumbsup:
> *


Yea, thats why i recon they should have them, it makes the bike look like a mild custom and it gets them more points ten normal fenders


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

This bike is NOT a Schwinn like it says on the Entry Card

But Still A Very Nice Bike :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 17 2006, 01:28 AM~6380381
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you can tell cuz of the frame style but its still cool


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 16 2006, 03:18 PM~6380287
> *None of the top street bikes have custom fenders, i think they would look alot better with them too, it just finished them off
> *


yea i kinda agree but its harder for us bcuz of the fact that wen u have a custom bike u have a design to go wit off ur frame mods in street u dont have any and it kinda looks hella cluttered up u no


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 17 2006, 01:53 AM~6380660
> *yea i kinda agree but its harder for us bcuz of the fact that wen u have a custom bike u have a design to go wit off ur frame mods in street u dont have any and it kinda looks hella cluttered up u no
> *


Unless you go with one that has some smooth curves or somethin. wanna buy a dolphin fender cheap? :cheesy:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2006, 03:54 PM~6380675
> *Unless you go with one that has some smooth curves or somethin.  wanna buy a dolphin fender cheap?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW CHEAP WE TALKIN TONY


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2006, 03:54 PM~6380675
> *Unless you go with one that has some smooth curves or somethin.  wanna buy a dolphin fender cheap?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


naw its koo tonyo im koo of dem fo my biike i like my fenders u no cuz dey get da points cuz dey got da plating engraving paint murals graphics and stipping so dats good 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey tony not for nothing but i never understood that fender lol out of all things why a dolphin fender just curious


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

still waiting to see someone pull of some custom chrome or gold fenders. i think i might do some up and sell them


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 16 2006, 03:57 PM~6380703
> *naw its koo tonyo im koo of dem fo my biike i like my fenders u no cuz dey get da points cuz dey got da plating engraving paint murals graphics and stipping so dats good 4 me :biggrin:
> *


PICS OF UR FENDERS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 17 2006, 01:59 AM~6380736
> *hey tony not for nothing but i never understood that fender lol out of all things why a dolphin fender just curious
> *


It wasn't really intended to look like that. I designed the bottom part because it matched my seat at the time and the guy decided that one of those shark fins on top would look cool. Then all of a sudden it comes out like a dolphin :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 16 2006, 04:00 PM~6380753
> *PICS OF UR FENDERS
> *


one moment please :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 16 2006, 04:10 PM~6380879
> *one moment please :biggrin:
> *


hurry gotta go in 5 minutes


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 16 2006, 04:11 PM~6380892
> *hurry gotta go in 5 minutes
> *


FRONT



UNDER








TOP








BOTTOM








BACK FENDER


TOP















FRONT 








BOTTOM








UNDER(KINDA HARD TO C









NOTICE THERE IS NO HOLES IN THEM


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

SRRY FOR THEM BEIN SO BIG


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

To the guy that keeps asking about 20" Mild in Vegas I snapped a pic of it this weekend at Build a Bike's show. This is your 20" Mild 1st place bike from Vegas. It was nice and clean but I mean nothing compared to DragonballZ or Lil Heartbreaker


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 15 2006, 09:52 PM~6375557
> *i really do not think dragons revenge should be considered a lowrider bike
> its a parade float
> *


u hit the nail on the head thats what exacly it looks like bwhaha


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

fuck those bikes look good, now it's time for me to step it up and make it out there next year


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2006, 09:23 AM~6424612
> *To the guy that keeps asking about 20" Mild in Vegas I snapped a pic of it this weekend at Build a Bike's show.  This is your 20" Mild 1st place bike from Vegas.  It was nice and clean but I mean nothing compared to DragonballZ or Lil Heartbreaker
> 
> 
> ...


are you serious!!!!!!! :0 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 24 2006, 09:41 PM~6433386
> *are you serious!!!!!!!  :0  :uh:
> *



Yes that bike is your 20" Mild of the year this year. I mean don't get me wrong its clean as hell, very nice chrome.... but I mean Lil Heartbreaker and DragonballZ are like the 20" Mild Kings :thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Fkn ridiculous.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 24 2006, 11:50 AM~6433923
> *Yes that bike is your 20" Mild of the year this year.  I mean don't get me wrong its clean as hell, very nice chrome.... but I mean Lil Heartbreaker and DragonballZ are like the 20" Mild Kings :thumbsup:
> *



chrome looks cheap ! and its a fucken bratz frame for shit sake !


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 11:37 PM~6434316
> *chrome looks cheap ! and its a fucken bratz frame for shit sake !
> *



As in store bought? Yes. I dont really know what custom parts are on this bike, maybe the forks? Dunno, they could be store bought too :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

mabey i shouldnt of stripped mine i could of beat that dude easily with out a doubt my shit was clean i got 3rd against wim one time


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Oct 23 2006, 09:24 AM~6425013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Oct 27 2006, 02:12 AM~6451189
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That poster is bad ass. There's a shot of some chick's ass on there though and its not even all that, should have been another car instead but oh well.

I'll leave it up to you to find the ass I'm talkin about, play a lil game of "Where's that ass?" just like the old "Where's Waldo" cartoons :roflmao:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Nice pictures!
Congrats to all the winners this year!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 02:06 PM~6356006
> *Lady Death got me this time but he ain't gonna get me no more
> 
> 
> ...


 finally


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where have you been? Everyone except you has seen those pics.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i seen them before


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So whats the perpuse for asking for pics and bumping an old ass topic? Just for the hell of it huh?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 20 2007, 10:15 PM~8602083
> *So whats the perpuse for asking for pics and bumping an old ass topic? Just for the hell of it huh?
> *


nobody would post pics of lady of death and i didnt want to loose the topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 03:18 PM~6356964
> *LIL PHX interviewing for LRM for Gene's Bomb of the Year.
> 
> 
> ...


I still cant believe these pics.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 01:06 PM~6356006
> *Lady Death got me this time but he ain't gonna get me no more
> 
> 
> ...


I think he can still beat you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 21 2007, 12:50 AM~8603404
> *I think he will can  beat you
> *


X 2nd place.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 12:46 PM~6355870
> *Its a Rollerz Only plaque.  I dunno I'd sell it for the right price.  Its an $8K bike so make an offer I can't refuse
> *


nice bike but if you put 8 g's into your bike then you got reped off


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 21 2007, 01:56 AM~8603429
> *nice bike but if you put 8 g's into your bike then you got reped off
> *


that looks like 30 bucks of plating 40 tops


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 21 2007, 10:52 AM~8603412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah 40 to plate each fender and over $2K for the rest of the parts. :uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2007, 08:51 AM~8604563
> *Thank you for that Mr Trike of the Year, oh snap hold on didn't you lose sweeps to Professor X? :dunno:
> I didnt say in plating alone.  Parts, engraving, display, paint.... all adds up
> yeah 40 to plate each fender and over $2K for the rest of the parts.  :uh:
> *


and it still looks like crap


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 05:56 PM~8604589
> *and it still looks like crap
> *


You're the only one that thinks so buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2007, 07:51 AM~8604563
> *Thank you for that Mr Trike of the Year, oh snap hold on didn't you lose sweeps to Professor X? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yes I did. So what? Who said I was going for TOTY? Why does everyone think that? It still doesnt change the the fact that your chances of beating Lady Death are slim buddy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2007, 06:32 PM~8604734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yes I did. So what? Who said I was going for TOTY? Why does everyone think that? It still doesnt change the the fact that your chances of beating Lady Death are slim buddy.
> *



Damn I guess I better give up the game :tears: I'll never beat him, not even with my Gene Bare built frame and DuezPaid's 15 hour paint job :tears:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2007, 09:34 AM~8604752
> *Damn I guess I better give up the game :tears:  I'll never beat him, not even with my Gene Bare built frame and DuezPaid's 15 hour paint job :tears:
> *



People don't plan to fail...they fail to plan.

The frame is too irregular looks more like a High Rider than a Low Rider. No offense jus my opinion. The headtube looks like its on upside down making it higher than a regular bike. The angles don't lie.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 21 2007, 08:40 AM~8604783
> *People don't plan to fail...they fail to plan.
> 
> The frame is to irregular looks more like a High Rider than a Low Rider. No offense jus my opinion. The headtube looks like its on upside down making it higher than a regular bike. The angles don't lie.
> ...


pics please


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 21 2007, 06:40 PM~8604783
> *People don't plan to fail...they fail to plan.
> 
> The frame is to irregular looks more like a High Rider than a Low Rider. No offense jus my opinion. The headtube looks like its on upside down making it higher than a regular bike. The angles don't lie.
> ...



I'm not worried about the head tube. I'm trying to concentrate on the rest of the bike


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

you always change the frame but u never change the parts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lady death os still sick..
tony, good luck..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 21 2007, 09:03 PM~8605939
> *you always change the frame but u never change the parts
> *


Those parts are from Mike Lopez days. Wait till you see my new parts on Pirates bike


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Like i said Tony work on one bike! Then they won't have anything to say!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2007, 12:42 AM~8603378
> *I still cant believe these pics.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 21 2007, 11:06 PM~8607271
> *Like i said Tony work on one bike! Then they won't have anything to say!
> *


This year I've spent building my collection or "bone collecting" as BC would say. This winter and next year I'll turn them into total show stoppers. I already have ideas for what I need to do to improve Tombstone II for next year that I just don't have time to do this year. I'm already making plans on what I want to do to it for PHX and San Bernardino. 

Like I say I live my life one car show at at time


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 03:23 PM~6357012
> *I was snappin pics of that interview as fast as I could.  I need one of those 8 shots per second cameras
> 
> 
> ...




here is the TOTY 2007 LIL PHX


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 22 2007, 12:31 AM~8608123
> *here is the TOTY 2007 LIL PHX
> *


Yeah he tore that dress off that chick and is going to use that for his new upholstery on the trike hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2007, 10:42 AM~8603378
> *I still cant believe these pics.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Aug 21 2007, 09:40 AM~8604783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2006, 12:20 PM~6355304
> *Dragon's Revenge II  very awesome bike, tons of detail and many things you've never seen before on a bike, front chain drive system, disc brakes on top of the wheels.......
> 
> 
> ...


hey who made his wheels? i thought the occ wheels were made out of aluminum thats pretty coo !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 21 2007, 05:53 PM~8609520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are my favorite style of parts like that !!! i love the way they look


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 05:17 PM~8609746
> *hey who made his wheels? i thought the occ wheels were made out of aluminum thats pretty coo !
> *


He made his own wheels! They are wider then the OCC. He made all his parts on that bike.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 21 2007, 06:19 PM~8609763
> *He made his own wheels! They are wider then the OCC. He made all his parts on that bike.
> *


damn !! iam going to awesome he chopped a wheel in the middle and added to it


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 05:23 PM~8609796
> *damn !! iam going to awesome he chopped a wheel in the middle and added to it
> *


Something like that. It took awhile to get it stright.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 21 2007, 06:25 PM~8609813
> *Something like that. It took awhile to get it stright.
> *


I COULD IMAGEN HOW MUCH OF A BITCH THAT WAS !!!!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 21 2007, 05:29 PM~8609838
> *I COULD IMAGEN HOW MUCH OF A BITCH I AM !!!!!!
> *



we all can imagine


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 21 2007, 06:31 PM~8609861
> *I WANT BAD NEWS TO FUCK ME IN THE ASS WHY HE PISSES IN THE ASS!
> *


wow taco i was just fucken with you early-er about that shit but you didnt need to get like that especially when theres little kids on here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 22 2007, 03:31 AM~8609861
> *we all can imagine
> *


:yes:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 16 2006, 11:29 AM~6378542
> *probably of all time
> *


thnx guys unfortunately this bike has finally been beatin at the super show. but it had a three yr streak never losing. the best street custom bike i have ever built


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Oct 24 2008, 08:46 PM~11967709
> *thnx guys unfortunately this bike has finally been beatin at the super show. but it had a three yr streak never losing. the best street custom bike i have ever built
> *


X2 badd ass bike, and some coo owners, I was happy to meet homie


----------

